# How many of you move a ton a pellets on your truck?  Do you have a full ton truck?



## doublewide

I picked up a ton on my truck from Home Depot.  It is a short drive, but still a lot of weight.  So how many others move a ton with a half ton truck?  I got Stow Chow.  I liked how it burned last year.    It was $197 and I got 10% off so it came out to $177.  They also had Presto Logs, but I was really satisfied with the Chow last year.  Here is what my truck looked like with a ton on board.


----------



## jtakeman

I do!


----------



## burrman

i do also..and of course i drive a ford...built ford tough..heheh


----------



## imacman

Uh Oh...the battle of the trucks....Part III
 :lol:


----------



## maple1

The terms '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' trucks are pretty misleading - a '1/2 ton' can carry a lot more than 1000 lbs, likewise with the 1 ton. We've got one of each, they've hauled more than twice the '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' quite routinely.


----------



## doublewide

maple1 said:
			
		

> The terms '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' trucks are pretty misleading - a '1/2 ton' can carry a lot more than 1000 lbs, likewise with the 1 ton. We've got one of each, they've hauled more than twice the '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' quite routinely.



So, how much weight can a half-ton carry legally?  I was also wondering how much a ticket would be?  Anyone ever get a ticket for being overloaded?  I'm sure some pellet pigs have!!


----------



## nate379

Don't burn pellets, but have hauled 3.5 tons of gravel in a 1 ton pickup before.

I have no use for a 1/2 ton truck, I'd probably break the frame in short order.


----------



## PJPellet

Hey I don't have pictures but I hauled a half ton in my little Jeep twice.  That makes a ton.


----------



## imacman

Yep, I was right....here we go again..... :roll:


----------



## IHATEPROPANE

PJPellet said:
			
		

> Hey I don't have pictures but I hauled a half ton in my little Jeep twice.  That makes a ton.



Nice!  My grand Cherokee hauled 25 bags at a time all last winter.


----------



## RidgeRunner56

Did it last week.  Truck has 240,000 miles.  Not sure how many more hauling trips it has in it.


----------



## smilejamaica

my buddy use to put 25 bags in his Mercury Grand Marquis untill home depot started letting him using the home depot  truck for free


----------



## 711mhw

doublewide said:
			
		

> maple1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terms '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' trucks are pretty misleading - a '1/2 ton' can carry a lot more than 1000 lbs, likewise with the 1 ton. We've got one of each, they've hauled more than twice the '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' quite routinely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much weight can a half-ton carry legally?  I was also wondering how much a ticket would be?  Anyone ever get a ticket for being overloaded?  I'm sure some pellet pigs have!!
Click to expand...


It's usually your weight on your registration (that you legally are allowed) and that is for the truck and it's load. I think that most half ton's are registered in the 6000lb range. Your truck looks like it's very comfortable with that load and I doubt that it would make any LEO interested in anything more than a passing glance. It seems that they (Johnny law) are more interested in the big $$ fines that they can rake in from heavier commercial rigs, but they also seem to be cracking down on the heavier PU's especially ones with a trailer.


----------



## nate379

Reminds me of when I went shopping with my little 2005 Jetta.  Walked out of the store with 500lbs of waster softener salt, 2 bags of dog food, plus all the normal groceries.  I thought the exhaust was going to rub through by the time I got home.


----------



## fidiro

My truck can't handle 1 ton so I tag a 6 or 8 ton trailer, whichever is available.

But I once had a rusty old 4cyl 5speed ranger with 6ft bed that handled almost a ton of mason sand for about a 2 mile trip, suspension didn't even budge.

Oh, by the way, the reason is the bedrug carpet that is in the bed that can't handle the wood pallet and I don't want a forklift within 10 feet of truck.  but I've had 50 loose bags back there.


----------



## DexterDay

I use a half ton also. If its only a ton. If more I will load one on the truck and one or two on the trailer.. Depends on how far away I have to go..


----------



## schoondog

yea I hauled ton of somersets the other night with my 1/2 ton chevy with 245,000 miles on her with a flat tire and still stopped to pull a ford out of a mudpuddlle....   :roll:  (hows that imacman!!) :lol: 

Schoondog


----------



## 3650

sounds like a good excuse to buy a new dodge cummins 3500 4x4.


----------



## imacman

schoondog said:
			
		

> yea I hauled ton of somersets the other night with my 1/2 ton chevy with 245,000 miles on her with a flat tire and still stopped to pull a ford out of a mudpuddlle....   :roll:  (hows that imacman!!) :lol:
> 
> Schoondog



You da man, Schoon!   (*F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead)  :coolgrin:


----------



## BrotherBart

Does one ton of Stove Chow inside the Suburban and two tons on the trailer behind it count? Smoothest ride I have had in that Sub since I had a ton of bagged concrete in the back one time. When I got to that hill I call a 900 foot driveway the 454 just said "Let's go home.".


----------



## BrotherBart

imacman said:
			
		

> You da man, Schoon!   (*F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead)  :coolgrin:



F'n Old Rebuilt Dodge.


----------



## fossil

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You da man, Schoon!   (*F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead)  :coolgrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F'n Old Rebuilt Dodge.
Click to expand...


*F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily


----------



## BrotherBart

I was always fond of GMC. Gotta Mechanic Coming.


----------



## smoke show

First On Race Day


----------



## BrotherBart

In the trucking business some of our guys said GMC meant Great Mountain Climber.


----------



## North of 60

OK all your trucks are the best.......... ;-) BUT what I can see from the pics, none of you can brag about securing your load. It takes one swerve in traffic due to another idiot, as this does happen and either you or an innocent bystander could be fatally injured. Think about it. My 2 cents guys. Haul safe.  
Cheers


----------



## BrotherBart

north of 60 said:
			
		

> OK all your trucks are the best.......... ;-) BUT what I can see from the pics, none of you can brag about securing your load. It takes one swerve in traffic due to another idiot, as this does happen and either you or an innocent bystander could be fatally injured. Think about it. My 2 cents guys. Haul safe.
> Cheers



Could only happen in Canada. We drive safely here.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## North of 60

Thanks for you input BB.  I forgot that the Red, White and Blue meant Perfect.  Silly Me. :smirk:


----------



## Bkins

My ROCK hauls 2.5 tons each time I buy pellets.  Can't fit any more in the truck or I would.  Doesn't faze it.  3500 dually diesel.


----------



## Harman Lover 007

fossil said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You da man, Schoon!   (*F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead)  :coolgrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F'n Old Rebuilt Dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *F*ix *O*r *R*epair *D*aily
Click to expand...


*F*lip *O*ver *R*ead *D*irections


----------



## doublewide

I got to say the truck is working out well.  I used to use my Jetta for getting my supplies.


----------



## hemlock

*D*rips *O*il *D*rops *G*rease *E*verywhere


----------



## jtakeman

Youz guys are brutal!

China trucks will hit the market soon!


----------



## PJPellet

doublewide said:
			
		

> I got to say the truck is working out well.  I used to use my Jetta for getting my supplies.




Now that's funny!


----------



## Czech

Why stop at one ton?


----------



## flynfrfun

Here's mine...


----------



## jtakeman

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Here's mine...



I bet it gets much better mileage than my F150!


----------



## tjnamtiw

This subject came up a couple of times last year.  It's OK if you can move a ton of pellets in your truck but don't forget that there is a very hefty fine for using your vehicle to haul more than it is licensed to haul.  The DOT would be more than happy to inform you via a nice ticket.  You make the job even easier for them by having this nice tower of bags sticking up like a flag for them to see.   :coolgrin:  At least break the pile down level with the bed.  You're going to have to do it anyway.  
But, hey, I use an enclosed trailer built for 3500 lbs.  Out of sight and out of mind.  Think about it.  Also at the end of your drive, feel the temperature of your rear tires just for giggles.  It might make you think twice.


----------



## tjnamtiw

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Here's mine...



Holy crap!  Is that a 500 lb capacity 4 wheeler trailer????


----------



## flynfrfun

j-takeman said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it gets much better mileage than my F150!
Click to expand...


Ha,ha.  Actually, I only towed it about a mile and a half from my Home Depot to the house, max speed of about 35mph & no hills.  Hauled 2 tons this way, but don't recommend it.  Now that I found out you can use their truck for free, I'll save the wear and tear on my car. 
Flynfrfun


----------



## flynfrfun

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!  Is that a 500 lb capacity 4 wheeler trailer????
Click to expand...


No, it has a 2000lb capacity, so I'm at the limit.  You have to air up the tires to the recommended 90psi or it will smoosh them down.   The first ton, I didn't realize this and only had the tires at 60psi.  They got warm only going the 1.5mi to my house.  2nd load was at 90psi and no problems.  It does get the job done in a pinch (I was in a pinch at the time), but I don't recommend it.


----------



## Eatonpcat

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!  Is that a 500 lb capacity 4 wheeler trailer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it has a 2000lb capacity, so I'm at the limit.  You have to air up the tires to the recommended 90psi or it will smoosh them down.   The first ton, I didn't realize this and only had the tires at 60psi.  They got warm only going the 1.5mi to my house.  2nd load was at 90psi and no problems.  It does get the job done in a pinch (I was in a pinch at the time), but I don't recommend it.
Click to expand...


Is the capacity 2,000 or is that the GVWR??


----------



## ssupercoolss

doublewide said:
			
		

> maple1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terms '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' trucks are pretty misleading - a '1/2 ton' can carry a lot more than 1000 lbs, likewise with the 1 ton. We've got one of each, they've hauled more than twice the '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' quite routinely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much weight can a half-ton carry legally?  I was also wondering how much a ticket would be?  Anyone ever get a ticket for being overloaded?  I'm sure some pellet pigs have!!
Click to expand...


fines for overloading will make you think twice about ever doing it again.  

this thread makes me laugh....my truck is better than yours, blue trucks can haul more than red trucks, my dad can beat up your dad...........

GM = government motors
Dodge = dads old dog goes everywhere
Ford - found on road dead - fix or repair daily
GMC = garage mechanics companion


----------



## roadking88

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap!  Is that a 500 lb capacity 4 wheeler trailer????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it has a 2000lb capacity, so I'm at the limit.  You have to air up the tires to the recommended 90psi or it will smoosh them down.   The first ton, I didn't realize this and only had the tires at 60psi.  They got warm only going the 1.5mi to my house.  2nd load was at 90psi and no problems.  It does get the job done in a pinch (I was in a pinch at the time), but I don't recommend it.
Click to expand...


i think it's 2000lb including the trailer weight........


----------



## whosthat

futureboiler said:
			
		

> doublewide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maple1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terms '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' trucks are pretty misleading - a '1/2 ton' can carry a lot more than 1000 lbs, likewise with the 1 ton. We've got one of each, they've hauled more than twice the '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' quite routinely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much weight can a half-ton carry legally?  I was also wondering how much a ticket would be?  Anyone ever get a ticket for being overloaded?  I'm sure some pellet pigs have!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fines for overloading will make you think twice about ever doing it again.
> 
> this thread makes me laugh....my truck is better than yours, blue trucks can haul more than red trucks, my dad can beat up your dad...........
> 
> GM = government motors
> Dodge = dads old dog goes everywhere
> Ford - found on road dead - fix or repair daily
> GMC = garage mechanics companion
Click to expand...




BLUE trucks can haul more, 2400 lbs in the bed of my 1/2 ton 2004 chevy silverado, ( 1 ton pellets plus stove) so what im my leaf springs were completely straightend out they didn't break.

for real though, I'll never do it again i was sweating the whole way home worried about every little bump.   

p.s my old man could beat up your dad


----------



## imacman

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Thanks for you input BB.  I forgot that the Red, White and Blue meant Perfect.  Silly Me. :smirk:



Glad we got that all straightened out.   :cheese: 

All kidding aside, I love my brothers to the north.  ;-)


----------



## aburress1223

I can haul 2 ton on a 2007 F-250 with no problem


----------



## burrman

man i see alot of ford pics...1 shovet,and 2 cars..its ok guys..we understand


----------



## DexterDay

AW1223 said:
			
		

> I can haul 2 ton on a 2007 F-250 with no problem



That makes perfect sense. 1 ton for a 1/2 ton truck and 2 ton for a 1 ton truck. 

Right?? LOL


----------



## tjnamtiw

I guess the point I was trying to make was not about how much a 1/2 ton truck can ACTUALLY haul.  It is about the license plate you have on it.  Is the truck registered as a 1/2 ton, which means you are legally only allowed to haul 1000 pounds or a 3/4 ton, or 1 ton, which costs you more in most states?  It's the legal registration issue that will get you paying BIG FINES if you attract the attention of a cop in a town looking to make some cash (how many are not, these days?).  Just saying................


----------



## aburress1223

My F-250 is licensed for 10,000 GVW in Virginia


----------



## tjnamtiw

AW1223 said:
			
		

> My F-250 is licensed for 10,000 GVW in Virginia



That's what I'm talking about.  That's the right way to do it!  That 250 probably has a net weight of about 6000 lbs so you are good for 4000# of payload.  Most people get the 1/2 ton tag which might be good for 5000# GVW, depending on the state.  Well, guess what, the TRUCK weighs that much so two cases of beer puts you over limit.


----------



## Phatty

my 06 gmc 2500hd hauls 2 tons no problem and yes i tie it down after watching the truck in front of me dump half his on the street while making a turn


----------



## festerw

My old 92 Dakota has brought home about 24 tons over the last 5 years, one ton at a time.  A little overweight but no sagging thanks to the air bags.


----------



## ssupercoolss

whosthat said:
			
		

> futureboiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doublewide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maple1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terms '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' trucks are pretty misleading - a '1/2 ton' can carry a lot more than 1000 lbs, likewise with the 1 ton. We've got one of each, they've hauled more than twice the '1/2 ton' and '1 ton' quite routinely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much weight can a half-ton carry legally?  I was also wondering how much a ticket would be?  Anyone ever get a ticket for being overloaded?  I'm sure some pellet pigs have!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fines for overloading will make you think twice about ever doing it again.
> 
> this thread makes me laugh....my truck is better than yours, blue trucks can haul more than red trucks, my dad can beat up your dad...........
> 
> GM = government motors
> Dodge = dads old dog goes everywhere
> Ford - found on road dead - fix or repair daily
> GMC = garage mechanics companion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE trucks can haul more, 2400 lbs in the bed of my 1/2 ton 2004 chevy silverado, ( 1 ton pellets plus stove) so what im my leaf springs were completely straightend out they didn't break.
> 
> for real though, I'll never do it again i was sweating the whole way home worried about every little bump.
> 
> p.s my old man could beat up your dad
Click to expand...


its actually irresponsible of the establishment that let you drive away so overloaded.  It could actually come back to haunt them god forbid you were involved in some type of accident.  

i manage a distrubution facilty that sells a liquid bulk product.  i have guys trying to leave here with thier bumper dragging on the ground.  they argue with me as to how much thier truck can haul, because its an extended cab, or its a special F-150 that was made to haul 2 tons, or its blue.  obviously for liability reasons we dont let anyone leave overloaded, and we havent made many new friends with this policy.  i cringe everytime i see someone driving down the road obviously overloaded, and that they feel as though their truck handles the weight just fine even though the tires are flattened out.  

trailers are normally tagged as GVW, and that is (GVW) - (weight of trailer) = load capacity.  same as trucks actually.  But we do have a bunch of 20 ton trailers that you can actually put 20 tons on.  Gvw on those is 47,000 lbs.  

ps....my dad couldnt actually beat anybody up.


----------



## tjnamtiw

Yea, it can get scary.  I jumped in to comment because I've fallen prey to the arm of the law for doing such dumb things and I would hate to see others get caught.  Also, I used to get my coal from a breaker up in the coal regions of Pa.  One time I pulled my old F100 under the chute and the idiot just let it FLY.  When I pulled onto the scales, I had 3700 lbs. in the bed!  They just laughed at me.  I had to drive down to Reading from there, which is a good hour drive.  My tires were half flat and hot as hell.  Scared me to death and REALLY STUPID!  
The next time I told them I would shovel the excess right there on their scales if they overloaded me.  I also was only registered as a 1/2 ton passenger car/truck back then.  Not good.   :sick:


----------



## nhredbird

An F-250 weighs in with driver and fuel #7500 if gas and #8000 if diesel.
Its not suppose to have #4000 in it.
It will take it i've been that close myself, but not legal.


----------



## Eatonpcat

nhredbird said:
			
		

> An F-250 weighs in with driver and fuel #7500 if gas and #8000 if diesel.
> Its not suppose to have #4000 in it.
> It will take it i've been that close myself, but not legal.



True...It's not legal to drive 80 mph either, But I would bet all of you guys that are preaching safety have done it... Common sense is what we should be preaching.  Two tons will come home in my F250 at a time.


----------



## Millsk

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> Here's mine...



What is the weight limit on that trailer. I have one similar that says it's good for 1600 punds. I haven't attempted to load it up with a full ton yet.


----------



## buildingmaint

I use my work truck a 2006  Ford F250, I didn't know about the tire pressure things, thanks for the tip. Any way , one ton at a time , dealer is only 1 1/2 miles away. One time when  I didn't have  access to a truck , I hauled 20 bags in a Dodge Neon, 4 times, it hauled it but it was straining coming up my hill.


----------



## checkthisout

2001 Toyota Tundra here. 1 pallet at a time bouncing off the overloads.


----------



## aburress1223

I used my f-250 to tow a 20 ft. trailer in a business I owned and never really  hauled much in the bed.  The truck is  gas with 6-speed manual.  I usually haul 1 ton @ a time.  I decided to haul 2 once.  It is easier to haul and unload 1 @ a time since the store is only 18 miles from home.    The question of how much to haul is not a question of 1/2,3/4 or so on , it is based on tire load range, EW, GVW, tagged weight. Mine is  tagged EW 5757, GVW 10,000.   so as you can see with a 4,0000 lb. load  it was very close and maybe a little over GVW.  I was using load range E tires inflated to 70 p.s.i.  The chasis, engine and tires handled the load great with minimal squat and good stability.  The factory ratings of 1/2, 3/4 ton etc. are not very accurate.  Some of the new Ford Rangers have as good GVW ratings as the 1/2 tons of years gone by.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Got this Piccy a couple years back of Me and the Old "DAHOOOOOLEY" truck.

Two tons of Pellets in the back of the old girl.  Its a five mile trip from the store, up the mountain to the ranch.

Now I certainly dont recommend that anyone go tooling off down the freeway with 4000 pounds in the back of a 1 ton pickup, but for a short haul at slow speeds  (Max 35 MPH) its no biggy.

A 3/4 ton rig would be best left to doing the 1 ton load and then keeping the speed down.

Single rear wheels is mostly the worry spot IMHO.

A 1/2 ton rig would be really pressed to haul a full ton, as the springs and the tires are simply too light.

My one ton dually has had aftermarket rear springs installed as it was used (before I owned it) to haul  a very Large 5'er.

Its all about using some good cautions and keeping the speed down.


One winter, we used the 2500 Suburban 4x4 and hand loaded a full ton of pellets into that beast.

Was a strain on the old girl, but she got it done.

Keep on A TRUCKIN.

Snowy


----------



## tjnamtiw

AW1223 said:
			
		

> I used my f-250 to tow a 20 ft. trailer in a business I owned and never really  hauled much in the bed.  The truck is  gas with 6-speed manual.



I was surprised to read on my son's Chevy Z71 that the towing capacity is downgraded for manual transmissions!  I guess it's because you can put more strain on the drive train if you aren't smooth in your shifts.


----------



## flynfrfun

Millsk said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the weight limit on that trailer. I have one similar that says it's good for 1600 punds. I haven't attempted to load it up with a full ton yet.
Click to expand...


It is 1750lbs, 2000GVWR.  The trailer weighs 250lbs.  I would feel comfortable with 1/2 ton in the future on this trailer (using a different tow vehicle if going onto the highway).  The full ton was too much and I don't think it would be a good idea to go anything over 35mph.  I could feel the trailer shimmying when I hit 35mph.  I have thought of getting better tires which is probably why it was shimmying.  The Honda is our only vehicle, so sometimes you just gotta do what you have to do to get things done.  I definitely wasn't going to load 10-15bags at a time into the car and make 3-4 trips.  I'm fortunate to have a company truck that I am authorized to take home.  So that is why we just have one car.  But, doing personal errands in the company truck is not something we are allowed to do and I'm not interested in doing anything stupid to jeopardize my job.  So, the pellets either get home with the Honda, or I have to have them delivered.  Or if buying from HD, I'll use their truck.  
Flynfrfun


----------



## Turbo-Quad

I just picked up a ton of Somersets in my 1994 3/4 ton Dodge Cummins.  It was squating more then those half tons pics.  Weird.  Guess the springs are a little worn after 400,000 miles.  I had a ton in a 1979 F100 one time and broke a spring.  Fun stuff.  What load range on the tires on the half tons?  Thats what scares me.  A blow out at 55 with 2000 lbs in the bed is going to be a wild ride.


----------



## slls

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> AW1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my f-250 to tow a 20 ft. trailer in a business I owned and never really  hauled much in the bed.  The truck is  gas with 6-speed manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised to read on my son's Chevy Z71 that the towing capacity is downgraded for manual transmissions!  I guess it's because you can put more strain on the drive train if you aren't smooth in your shifts.
Click to expand...


It's the clutch that down grades, will burn it out.


----------



## JustWood

Just an FYI.

If a truck has a GVW of 10,000 and the truck weighs 6000 empty does NOT mean that it will axle out properly on the scales with 4000 in the bed. 2500-3000 in the bed loaded as far to the front as possible MAYBE.
You can be fined and or red tag/impounded for certain violations.
Individual tickets can be wrote for:
Overweight on registered GVW
Overweight on stickered GVW
Overweight on each and/or all tires. Overweight on a steer tire is an automatic red tag/impound violation.
Overweight on each and/or all axels.
Just sayin' .
The last overload ticket I got about 8 years ago, I was 5.1% over my registered GVW and the ticket was $2800.
5% on 10,000 GVW is only 500 lbs.


----------



## shadow_dog

I have a NBS 2007 GMC 1500 Sierra crew cab, short bed, Z71. I have hauled  1 ton of pellets a couple of times now. No problems at all.


----------



## tjnamtiw

shadow_dog said:
			
		

> I have a NBS 2007 GMC 1500 Sierra crew cab, short bed, Z71. I have hauled  1 ton of pellets a couple of times now. No problems at all.


  ........ YET Reference the post above you.  States and cities are looking for all the revenues they can get.  A big pile of pellets stacked up in the back of your truck is a big red flag.  But, hey, it's your money.


----------



## packerfan

22 bags was the most I've ever hauled,  in a Toyota Camry that is.    All I can say that is was quite the ride home!


----------



## bookpile

I think what should be taken away from this thread is that 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, and 1 ton are antiquated terms that should have stopped being used 40 years ago.

My 2010 F-250 would be considered a 3/4 ton. Ford rates it as having a payload of 2910 lbs. It weighs about 6400 lbs. Add the two together and you have a GVW of 9310 lbs. I made the conscious decision to register my truck for 9000 lbs in the state of PA, because the next weight class is a lot more money. So when I'm being loaded, I run out of legal weight in PA before I can run out of what the truck can do according to Ford. I usually haul 3000 lbs at a time. I know I'm overlimit but the truck sits level and I barely know they are back there when I am driving and braking.

See where the 3/4 ton came into the math above? That's right it didn't. AFAIK in PA those terms aren't used for registration, it is all about GVW, other states might actually still use the 1/2, 3/4, 1 ton.

Really at the end of the day you need to check your GVW on the sticker inside the door and use common sense.


----------



## quickrch

I have a single axle trailer and haul 1.5 tons at a time. Made three full trips this summer.  225 bags in the garage.  Have a van so no truck bed to fill.


----------



## mroletta

2009 tacoma, and I generally do 35 bags at a time.  Thankfully my supply is only about a 10 minute drive from the house.


----------



## ssupercoolss

actually your payload is the registerd GVW-curb weight of the vehicle.  if you dont know excactly how much your truck weighs then you are really just guessing at how much you can legally haul.  just because the sticker on your truck lists the empty weight as 5000 lbs, that doesnt include the air horns, naked girly mudflaps, and bigger tires and rims everybody loves to put on thier truck. payload also includes passengers.  when they weigh you, they do not ask you to "kindly step outside the vehicle".

and exactlee brings up a good point.  even though you can haul 4,000 lbs, you can still be overweight on your axles, and your tires.  tires have a weight rating on them as well.  a 2500 lb trailer is not a 2500 lb trailer if you have two 950 lb rated tires on it.  same goes for your truck, car, barbies dream jeep, etc....

what kills me is when you have these landscapers that put an EZ-dump in the back of their F-250 and think they can still haul alot.  those things are really heavy.  perfect if you wanna haul around pillows.  salt spreaders are also really heavy.  put one of those big metal ones in the back of your truck and there is no way you can actually fill it up with salt and be legal.  we had one of our f-250's get pulled over in the winter with the snowplow on, tailgate spreader, and a pretty good number of bags of salt in the bed.  we were really suprised as to how much all that crap weighs.  i think it ended up we had to take out all but like 8 bags to make it leagal.  and yes it was a big ticket, and no, we were not allowed to drive the truck away until it was under gvw.  

it is very easy with trucks today to overload it, and still be within what the truck can do.  and then theres just stupid.  me and a friend loaded up a u-haul trailer with as many concrete bumper blocks as we could get on it.  bumper dragging on the old rusty wagoneer we were pulling it with, but at least the front tires were still on the ground.  we didnt even make it out of the parking lot before the hitch broke off.  that was stupid.


----------



## woodsman23

YADAYADA YADA, I use my 97 F150 all the time to move a ton and have never had issues, Take your time and you will be fine...


----------



## burrman

im glad i dont live in PA   ......too many laws and regulations and picky law enforcement people...lol


----------



## Vinelife

Had no problem moving a ton of pellets in my Chevy Silverado 1500 07 model.


----------



## JustWood

burrman said:
			
		

> im glad i dont live in PA   ......too many laws and regulations and picky law enforcement people...lol


GVW laws are federal and enforced the same in every state.


----------



## doublewide

So,  after reading everything here, I have come to the conclusion that I am going to be splitting up my ton of pellets over 2 trips.   You never know when an accident is going to happen.   Do all home depots give you their truck for free if you buy their pellets?  That might be the way for me to go if it is offered.  Also unloading the pellets is always a job that I do alone.  I hop up on the truck I unload 5 bags onto my wheelbarrow, then I hop off the truck and move the wheelbarrow to the bilco door, then I carry one bag at a time down the basement to different pile locations,  go back up the steps and move the empty wheelbarrow back to the truck and hop up there again.  It is a lot of work, and last year I moved a ton about a month and a half after my shoulder surgery.  Getting 25 bags at a time is better for me.  I'll just pay with my coupon and make 2 trips.  Has anyone else been inspired to change their method by reading this post?


----------



## aburress1223

XactLEE said:
			
		

> Just an FYI.
> 
> If a truck has a GVW of 10,000 and the truck weighs 6000 empty does NOT mean that it will axle out properly on the scales with 4000 in the bed. 2500-3000 in the bed loaded as far to the front as possible MAYBE.
> You can be fined and or red tag/impounded for certain violations.
> Individual tickets can be wrote for:
> Overweight on registered GVW
> Overweight on stickered GVW
> Overweight on each and/or all tires. Overweight on a steer tire is an automatic red tag/impound violation.
> Overweight on each and/or all axels.
> Just sayin' .
> The last overload ticket I got about 8 years ago, I was 5.1% over my registered GVW and the ticket was $2800.
> 5% on 10,000 GVW is only 500 lbs.


----------



## aburress1223

I MADE 1 TRIP WITH TWO TON.  READING ABOUT ALL THE FINES ETC. HAS CONVINCED ME 1 TON IN A 3/4 TON IS PLENTY, ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING I DON'T HAVE TO TRAVEL FAR TO PICK THEM UP.   I DON'T KNOW HOW BAD VIRGINIA WOULD BE BUT YOU CAN BUY A LOT OF GAS AND PELLETS FOR A $2800.00 FINE.


----------



## burrman

XactLEE said:
			
		

> burrman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im glad i dont live in PA   ......too many laws and regulations and picky law enforcement people...lol
> 
> 
> 
> GVW laws are federal and enforced the same in every state.
Click to expand...

 true but some are just more forgiving....ive watched parking wars with pa in them i think....woundnt wanna go there..lol


----------



## Cranky64

I have to make 3 trips to move a ton. I just started stocking up on the Home Depot deal down the street from work. I have loaded 25 bags on short runs but from work I just load 18 or so.


----------



## JustWood

burrman said:
			
		

> XactLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burrman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im glad i dont live in PA   ......too many laws and regulations and picky law enforcement people...lol
> 
> 
> 
> GVW laws are federal and enforced the same in every state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true but some are just more forgiving....ive watched parking wars with pa in them i think....woundnt wanna go there..lol
Click to expand...


NO forgiveness. I've never had one single truck drive away from an inspection that was overloaded. EVER, in any state!


----------



## mepellet

Cranky64 said:
			
		

> I have to make 3 trips to move a ton. I just started stocking up on the Home Depot deal down the street from work. I have loaded 25 bags on short runs but from work I just load 18 or so.



Exactly what I have been doing.  I load 17 bags from the Lowes near work so it takes 3 days to bring home a ton.  That way I am just under my vehicles recommendations on the sticker. Rides a little different but no different than if 3 225 lb people were in the passenger seats.  Plus no added mileage for me since Lowes is next door to work.


----------



## WOODNUT358

My brother and I get them delivered.It cost me an extra 30.00 to put them right in front of my shed.No wear on truck,no tickets.


----------



## Rick502

Better to run light and run often. The 1/2 hour you save by combining two loads into 1 isn't worth it when the extra wear and tear leads to time and money repairing the truck or trailer.


----------



## krooser

I can haul one ton plus....





Okay so my picture won't post...trust me.


----------



## Augmister

I have a 1/2 Ranger and make two trips, just 20 mins away to fetch a ton.   Not worth a broken spring.   I have the guys split the ton on two pallets so they use the forklift to get them in my truck bed.   When I get home, I unload them in my cart, pulled by a JD lawn tractor and drive them right into my shed for easy moving.   Always wear that back brace!


----------



## MasterMech

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I was always fond of GMC. Gotta Mechanic Coming.



 >:-( 

LOL


----------



## msidor1972

2001 Chevy 3/4 Ton HD.. Able to do 2 ton at a time.


----------



## elroyyboy

08 Tacoma Reg Cab 4x4, 4cyl/5sp and I brought home a ton today.  Owner's manual set payload at 1450.  I had the guys at Lowes put the pellet centered over the rear axle.  I drove 25 MPH for 3 miles home and, though I bounced a bit, didn't hurt a thing.  They're safely stowed away awaiting their fiery deaths!! I'd brought home 35 bags two weeks ago and didn't see a noticeable difference with the added 750 lbs.  But I am a product of my attendance in public schools in KY for the first 12 grades!


----------



## shadow_dog

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> shadow_dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a NBS 2007 GMC 1500 Sierra crew cab, short bed, Z71. I have hauled  1 ton of pellets a couple of times now. No problems at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ........ YET Reference the post above you.  States and cities are looking for all the revenues they can get.  A big pile of pellets stacked up in the back of your truck is a big red flag.  But, hey, it's your money.
Click to expand...


Here in SW Ohio my local city doesn't seem to care.. Besides, the 1 ton wasn't showing. About all the bags were under the UNDERCOVER bed cover with less than 6 bags in the back seat area. I have seen several trucks of all sorts almost dragging the rear bumper, the police don't give them a second look. Besides the 1 ton barely even squats my truck. Yes it is my money!


----------



## Ohio P43

[/quote]  ........ YET Reference the post above you.  States and cities are looking for all the revenues they can get.  A big pile of pellets stacked up in the back of your truck is a big red flag.  But, hey, it's your money.[/quote]

I spoke with my cop friends, also in sw Ohio, and they said your rear bumper would have to dragging and throwing sparks before they would care.


----------



## tjnamtiw

........ YET Reference the post above you.  States and cities are looking for all the revenues they can get.  A big pile of pellets stacked up in the back of your truck is a big red flag.  But, hey, it's your money.[/quote]

I spoke with my cop friends, also in sw Ohio, and they said your rear bumper would have to dragging and throwing sparks before they would care.[/quote]

That makes me feel really safe driving in Ohio if the cops don't care how unsafe the trucks are!  Imagine a pickup truck loaded with a ton or more of pellets blowing a rear tire as you are passing them.  (shaking my head in disbelief and amazement).


----------



## DexterDay

doublewide said:
			
		

> So,  after reading everything here, I have come to the conclusion that I am going to be splitting up my ton of pellets over 2 trips.   You never know when an accident is going to happen.   Do all home depots give you their truck for free if you buy their pellets?  That might be the way for me to go if it is offered.  Also unloading the pellets is always a job that I do alone.  I hop up on the truck I unload 5 bags onto my wheelbarrow, then I hop off the truck and move the wheelbarrow to the bilco door, then I carry one bag at a time down the basement to different pile locations,  go back up the steps and move the empty wheelbarrow back to the truck and hop up there again.  It is a lot of work, and last year I moved a ton about a month and a half after my shoulder surgery.  Getting 25 bags at a time is better for me.  I'll just pay with my coupon and make 2 trips.  Has anyone else been inspired to change their method by reading this post?



Nope.. I will continue to do it my way (1/2 ton 03 Ford F-150 FX4 SuperCrew)... At least until next yr... I will be getting a 3/4 or 1 ton, Diesel, Crew Cab next year... But for the time being.... Stick with what works.


----------



## Hass

Easy rule of thumb...
1/2 ton = max payload 2000lbs
3/4 ton = max payload 4000lbs
1 ton = max payload 6000lbs.

NON full size trucks, like a ranger or something are usually around 1250-1500lbs.


Same goes for the SUV variant.
Like 1/2 ton Suburban etc...

That's MAX payload. But the typical payload is right right around what i have above.. sometimes a little above/below
It depends on what your truck is though... like extended cab, crew cab etc... It all factors off the GVWR. So a heavier empty weight, equals less payload it can carry.
Same with engines and such... engines typically differ the amount you can carry because of the weight of the engine is different I believe, and not because it has more torque :S
Carrying a 1 ton pallet of pellets in a 1/2 ton truck is perfectly legal as it's within capacity.
Not so with a smaller pickup.
Your max loading info is usually in your driver door jamb by the way.
Or just look in your manual or online.



I've seen a F150 at my old job carry a 2 1/2 ton copper block before... I don't know how well it rode, but I can tell you... it looked like a truck that was on pimp my ride because of how low it was. They probably didn't care about the driver making a few pennies above minimum wage stealing the block, because they knew he couldn't get far before the truck would break down lol.
I think I have a pic of it somewhere, I'll see if I can dig it up


----------



## MasterMech

Hass said:
			
		

> Easy rule of thumb...
> 1/2 ton = max payload 2000lbs
> 3/4 ton = max payload 4000lbs
> 1 ton = max payload 6000lbs.
> 
> NON full size trucks, like a ranger or something are usually around 1250-1500lbs.
> 
> 
> Same goes for the SUV variant.
> Like 1/2 ton Suburban etc...
> 
> That's MAX payload. But the typical payload is right right around what i have above.. sometimes a little above/below
> It depends on what your truck is though... like extended cab, crew cab etc... It all factors off the GVWR. So a heavier empty weight, equals less payload it can carry.
> Same with engines and such... engines typically differ the amount you can carry because of the weight of the engine is different I believe, and not because it has more torque :S
> Carrying a 1 ton pallet of pellets in a 1/2 ton truck is perfectly legal as it's within capacity.
> 
> Not so with a smaller pickup.
> Your max loading info is usually in your driver door jamb by the way.
> Or just look in your manual or online.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a F150 at my old job carry a 2 1/2 ton copper block before... I don't know how well it rode, but I can tell you... it looked like a truck that was on pimp my ride because of how low it was. They probably didn't care about the driver making a few pennies above minimum wage stealing the block, because they knew he couldn't get far before the truck would break down lol.
> I think I have a pic of it somewhere, I'll see if I can dig it up



Worth mentioning that 1 ton trucks are split into two groups.  Single Rear wheels and Duallys.  Naturally the dually is rated to carry more.


----------



## jtakeman

DexterDay said:
			
		

> doublewide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So,  after reading everything here, I have come to the conclusion that I am going to be splitting up my ton of pellets over 2 trips.   You never know when an accident is going to happen.   Do all home depots give you their truck for free if you buy their pellets?  That might be the way for me to go if it is offered.  Also unloading the pellets is always a job that I do alone.  I hop up on the truck I unload 5 bags onto my wheelbarrow, then I hop off the truck and move the wheelbarrow to the bilco door, then I carry one bag at a time down the basement to different pile locations,  go back up the steps and move the empty wheelbarrow back to the truck and hop up there again.  It is a lot of work, and last year I moved a ton about a month and a half after my shoulder surgery.  Getting 25 bags at a time is better for me.  I'll just pay with my coupon and make 2 trips.  Has anyone else been inspired to change their method by reading this post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. I will continue to do it my way (1/2 ton 03 Ford F-150 FX4 SuperCrew)... At least until next yr... I will be getting a 3/4 or 1 ton, Diesel, Crew Cab next year... But for the time being.... Stick with what works.
Click to expand...


Same here! My 06 F150 handles the load fine. Having the tow package really helps and by GVW I am only slightly over. Plus it doesn't look like its etremely over weight. I'm betting the ones "dragging the bumper" will be the ticket risk! I'll keep doing what I'm doing, Only change may be a little less speed!


----------



## tjnamtiw

Please God make this thread go away!   :sick:


----------



## smoke show

x100


----------



## Ohio P43

[/quote]

That makes me feel really safe driving in Ohio if the cops don't care how unsafe the trucks are!  Imagine a pickup truck loaded with a ton or more of pellets blowing a rear tire as you are passing them.  (shaking my head in disbelief and amazement).[/quote]

I am sure he was being a bit facetious. I don't believe they are going to be looking for people that may have overloaded ther truck by several hundred pounds. I'm also sure that if they saw something unsafe they would investigate. Lighten up....Geez.


----------



## lock&load

1997 f-250 powerstroke ,off road, went down about 1inch  with 2.6 tons


----------



## staplebox

Since this thread seems to be meandering a bit...I won't feel too bad stretching it a bit more.  
On topic - 
I currently bring them home in a 97 Ram 1500.  She rides low but it works fine.

Off topic - 
I am think of selling the truck (even though I haven't actually been able to live without a truck for 15 years) to cut down on the total vehicles in the home.  

My wife's SUV can tow 3000+ lbs so I was thinking of getting trailer.  Every small, cheap trailer seems to have a load limit of 1200-1800 lbs.  I, obviously, am looking for something that can carry a pallet of pellets.  Is it a step up in price to get something rated at more that a ton?

Anyone have an idea for something that will work?  Cheap, small, durable - not necessarily in that order.


----------



## jtakeman

TSC has one rated to haul 2000 lbs. But it isn't cheap!

http://www.tractorsupply.com/vehicl...esh-trailer-2-000-lb-payload-capacity-1010448


----------



## tjnamtiw

I have a 6x10 enclosed CarryOn trailer that has a 3500# axle under it that can haul 2000#.  Again not cheap but it can sure be used for many other things like hauling mulch, furniture, appliances, model airplanes  %-P


----------



## krooser

MasterMech said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was always fond of GMC. Gotta Mechanic Coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >:-(
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


God's Mechanical Curse.....


----------



## krooser

I can haul 24 tons in my work truck...more if I double stack 'em....


----------



## sante fe

Load It Like A Freight Train Fly It Like An Airplane


----------



## sante fe

Load It Like A Freight Train Fly It Like An Airplane


----------



## Eatonpcat

krooser said:
			
		

> I can haul 24 tons in my work truck...more if I double stack 'em....



Show Off!!


----------



## ChrisWNY

Just picked up 1 ton of Wood Fibers, Inc. premium pellets today from HD for $197, got the $20 off via the USPS coupon. Had them fork lift the pallet right into my Silverado pickup, it weighs the back of the truck down pretty good, but since HD is only 6 miles up the road, not a big deal. Most 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks (mine is a 3/4 ton) should be able to haul 1 ton in the bed without any adverse effects on the truck. Auto manufacturers use conservative numbers to avoid lawsuits, but you still should exercise restraint - throwing 2 tons into a 1/2 ton light-duty truck could be a problem.


----------



## Eatonpcat

My first ton!!











Will have to restack, The plastic bin turned out to be a bad idea!!


----------



## doublewide

krooser said:
			
		

> I can haul 24 tons in my work truck...more if I double stack 'em....



Krooser,

What is the max tonnage of the big rig allowed by law?  Also if you are at the max limit you won't have room for a Road Lizard. Ten Four Buddy!


----------



## lampare

Ford F350 Diesel Dually Crew Cab Longbed 2tons not a problem.


----------



## iron stove

Real trucks dont squat


----------



## timjk69

Double Wide,
Here In WA State we pay for tonnage fees by the 1/2 ton.  I've never heard of anyone getting a ticket as long as they paid for the correct of fees. Have seen a few trucks broken down with way too much load. I carry 1 ton of pellets at a time in my Ford 3/4 ton comfortably. It has a GVRW of 8,900 lbs. and I'm sure 2 tons would be pushing my luck.


----------



## JustWood

timjk69 said:
			
		

> Double Wide,
> Here In WA State we pay for tonnage fees by the 1/2 ton.  I've never heard of anyone getting a ticket as long as they paid for the correct of fees. Have seen a few trucks broken down with way too much load. I carry 1 ton of pellets at a time in my Ford 3/4 ton comfortably. It has a GVRW of 8,900 lbs. and I'm sure 2 tons would be pushing my luck.



You can walk into any DMV and tell them to register your 3/4 ton for 20,000 lbs. They will NOT refuse your registration money and when DOT requests your money at a safety check or random pullover it will be mandatory. :coolmad:  You CAN NOT exceed axle and door sticker weight ratings no matter what.


----------



## Eatonpcat

preciseLEE said:
			
		

> timjk69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Wide,
> Here In WA State we pay for tonnage fees by the 1/2 ton.  I've never heard of anyone getting a ticket as long as they paid for the correct of fees. Have seen a few trucks broken down with way too much load. I carry 1 ton of pellets at a time in my Ford 3/4 ton comfortably. It has a GVRW of 8,900 lbs. and I'm sure 2 tons would be pushing my luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can walk into any DMV and tell them to register your 3/4 ton for 20,000 lbs. They will NOT refuse your registration money and when DOT requests your money at a safety check or random pullover it will be mandatory. :coolmad:  You CAN NOT exceed axle and door sticker weight ratings no matter what.
Click to expand...


Very true!!


----------



## Oink Oink

My Bro's truck with 1 ton in it. Hopefully the pic works.


----------



## AVIVIII

The trailer will take 2 more tons, but I only have a 20 minute drive to the pellet store, so I see no point in loading it up any further than this. Towed by a 2006 GMC 3500 (that I borrowed from my father...)


----------



## iron stove

preciseLEE said:
			
		

> timjk69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Wide,
> quote]
> 
> You can walk into any DMV and tell them to register your 3/4 ton for 20,000 lbs. They will NOT refuse your registration money and when DOT requests your money at a safety check or random pullover it will be mandatory. :coolmad:  You CAN NOT exceed axle and door sticker weight ratings no matter what.
Click to expand...


A half ton truck usually has a MAX capacity of 1200-1400 pounds. Dedect for extra passangers and cargo, you might barelly have 1000 ponds for bed capacity. If you EVER get into a bad accident while hauling overweight, look out.

BTW, i drove my truck onto a local scale, and i have exactly 3000 pounds of rated capacity with my truck including full tank fuel and driver. Have a 9600 GVWR.


----------



## JustWood

iron stove said:
			
		

> preciseLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timjk69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Wide,
> quote]
> 
> You can walk into any DMV and tell them to register your 3/4 ton for 20,000 lbs. They will NOT refuse your registration money and when DOT requests your money at a safety check or random pullover it will be mandatory. :coolmad:  You CAN NOT exceed axle and door sticker weight ratings no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A half ton truck usually has a MAX capacity of 1200-1400 pounds. Dedect for extra passangers and cargo, you might barelly have 1000 ponds for bed capacity. If you EVER get into a bad accident while hauling overweight, look out.
> 
> BTW, i drove my truck onto a local scale, and i have exactly 3000 pounds of rated capacity with my truck including full tank fuel and driver. Have a 9600 GVWR.
Click to expand...


Agreed.

You may have a weight capacity of 3000lbs ONLY when distributed between your front and rear axle accordingLEE. It's more likely 2000-2500lbs if it is moved to the very front of the bed where the front axle is carrying some of the weight.
Like you mentioned,,, an accident while overweight is negligence and subjects you to LOTS of liability.


----------



## joecool85

iron stove said:


> A half ton truck usually has a MAX capacity of 1200-1400 pounds. Dedect for extra passangers and cargo, you might barelly have 1000 ponds for bed capacity. If you EVER get into a bad accident while hauling overweight, look out.
> 
> BTW, i drove my truck onto a local scale, and i have exactly 3000 pounds of rated capacity with my truck including full tank fuel and driver. Have a 9600 GVWR.


 
That can't be right.  My 2000 Ford Ranger has a payload of 1,280lbs bed capacity.  GVWR 5,080 and the truck weighs 3,600.  So if I have max payload in the bed that only leaves me 200 lbs for in the cab (people etc).  Luckily I only weigh 150, so that gives me 50lbs for saws, tools, gas etc.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT

I have the luxury of tri axle dumps, and a j Deere with forks


----------



## doublewide

So it has been over a year since this thread was originally posted.  I said that I would split up my ton next time, but I didn't.  I broke down the pallet and loaded it in stacks of 3 over the entire bed.  I used my load handler to unload the ton.  I was able to crank the handle and bring the pellets right to the edge of my tailgate.  Then just drop them down into the wheelbarrow 6 at a time.  Much easier than jumping up and down from the truck 50 times.


----------



## shtrdave

I have a trailer that I can haul 2 ton on and then I pay the the neighbor to come down with his hi lift and he unloads then I take my pallet jack and put them where I want. I am very happy I have the perfect place for my stash right outside the door to my home in a garage I just grab a bag on my way in at night usually.


----------



## DirtyDave

Krooser with 24 tons and that van/ pete you avoid the scales I bet lol.  I haul 1 ton in my silverado  and dint even look back, the old astro van would do it, but not to safley lol... take the seats out of a VW rabbit and I think you haul a ton if you can get it in/on it .


----------



## RCCARPS

A ton of Pres-to-Logs from home depot a few weeks ago in my brothers F250.   $189 out the door in Delaware (no tax) with military discount.


----------



## tbear853

For the last several years the local farmer's co-op has delivered my pellets 2 or usually 3 ton at a time still wrapped on pallets using their Ford F350 SD or F450 flatbed truck for $10 fee....
.... but for the first 10-12 years from 1991 up ....
.... I went and purchased my pellets where ever I could find good hardwood pellet fuel, usually about 25 - 35 miles one way. Every load was moved with my 1977 Ford F-150 LB 4X4 V8 PU. Some few loads even came from Covington across North Mountain. Some loads I had to load bag by bag, like when I had a shell on the truck. Usually I dropped the tailgate, they set the pallet on the rear, pushed it forwards, then I'ld slip an empty pallet in place to use to push further and get the man to push the pallet of pellets all the way forwards (_slides easy on bed liner_). I never haulked less than a ton and a few times when loading individual bags I loaded 75 40lb bags. Always get as much weight to front of bed.

I off loaded pellets by the bag either off pallets or out the bed at the basement door and carried inside on my home made HD hand truck 10 at a time and stacked in two 75 bag high stacks (_15 layers_) from then until I enclosed my carport against the wind and rain in 2002, and a few years afterwards Co-op was backing up to my storage place. Just grab a bag on the way in?

I still drive that '77 to work some, it's my working truck .... had it since 1986. I have not yet hauled such loads on my '07 F150 Flareside, but I have seen a ton hauled on one like mine.


----------



## movemaine

I used to have an ancient Dodge Crew Cab that had been a towing vehicle for one of the Coast Guard's ship yards. Thing had double rear springs. No matter how much I put into it, I never got the springs to actually budge.


----------



## mikesj

Man, I have some serious truck envy. Traded mine in a couple of years ago due to needing more space for car seats. I have become quite good at cramming crap into my jeep liberty. I fold down the seats, load a half a ton at a time and back right up to the house. I only have a 5 minute drive, though.


----------



## redryder2006

7.3 ford moving a load of red oak.


----------



## redryder2006

Better shot of the truck unloaded.


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth

I traded in my '03 Dodge 1-ton dually 4 days before I bought my stove. Replaced it with a '13 Ram 1500 Big Horn (Believe it or not I am a Chevy guy but I have to take “value” over “want” these days). I hauled a ton of Liggies in it 4 days after I bought it. Squatted her down a bit but hauled with no troubles. For my spring buy I plan on buying 3 ton » a ton in the bed and 2 on the trailer. My “rated” payload capacity is 1,406#. I live in Idaho, I more likely to get pulled over for not having it lifted with 35’s.


----------



## kcellwood

F150 hauled all six tons of my supply this year.  One ton at a time of course.  About 12 mile trip from SIB to house.


----------



## Eatonpcat

AVIVIII said:


> The trailer will take 2 more tons, but I only have a 20 minute drive to the pellet store, so I see no point in loading it up any further than this. Towed by a 2006 GMC 3500 (that I borrowed from my father...)


 
Old post, but that trailer doesn't look like it's rated at over 12,000# to me!!


----------



## jtakeman

redryder2006 said:


> View attachment 92384
> 
> 
> Better shot of the truck unloaded.


  Nice wheels!


----------



## Coyote_nb_ca

imacman said:


> Uh Oh...the battle of the trucks....Part III
> :lol:


 

he he oki all here lost ....



here with a load of outdoor boilers lol in NB i can haul legal 56.ooo lb


----------



## redryder2006

jtakeman said:


> Nice wheels!



Mickey Thompson wheels and tires. So much better looking than the tiny stock ones.


----------



## Coyote_nb_ca

if i see the pic's here from the way that you load your trailer & Pickups
looks like everybody here is a suicide 
if you must male a EMC brake from 35mil/h a 40lb bag will kill you,
what do you do if one bag slide down in a corner and hit a child ????

pls start to think and secure your load!!

pls take the time to watch the Video

sorry for the german language but the pictures are the fact
(ADAC  AAA)

take the time and load right and secure your Load.


----------



## Jefflitzy

Here is a pic for ya with 44 ton of Pinnacle on the truck before we untarped the load


----------



## Xena

Haha it's not an old thread anymore...
Whenever I need him, Brother's friend picks up the pellets for me in his nice and just restored 1996 F250.  Truck is a beast.


----------



## kenstogie

Currently I use my GF's Honda Passport and make 2 trips for a ton, loaded bag by bag and unloaded bag by bag.  There is room for the full ton but not sure that's a good idea.


----------



## moey

I put them in my 5*8 trailer two trips per ton, kinda inconvenient but it works. I see some folks with a ton in their pickup not sure how they steer some of those trucks really really drop a lot. Guess it depends on the rating for the truck its a lot of concentrated weight regardless of what the pickup is rated for.


----------



## magsf11

cram a ton in my 2000 dodge dakota. looks like a low rider, good thing i only live 2 miles a way.


----------



## P38X2

I use my '05 F250. It loves having 2000#'s in the back. Rides like a Chevy 

Redryder, nice wheels. I also run aftermarket wheels n tires during no-salt season. I got XD 18's and 35" E rated Firestones. Looks like it should but wish I had the 4.10's. The stockers are great in the snow and for plowing but boy, they look girly inside those wheelwells.


----------



## DirtyDave

lol You Canadian boys are legal to haul more weight per axle there than you are in the US. I dont have a forklift or space for a truckload, but I can legalize on 5 axles ( spread on trailer) 54,000  GVW 86,000. empty 31780 lbs full fuel 300 gallons. I have found over the years that it ends up cheaper in the long run for me to just drive the mile and get a ton from HD, or the hardware store than bring the truck home and hand unload a couple pallets up the driveway.


----------



## Coyote_nb_ca

DirtyDave said:


> lol You Canadian boys are legal to haul more weight per axle there than you are in the US. I dont have a forklift or space for a truckload, but I can legalize on 5 axles ( spread on trailer) 54,000 GVW 86,000. empty 31780 lbs full fuel 300 gallons. I have found over the years that it ends up cheaper in the long run for me to just drive the mile and get a ton from HD, or the hardware store than bring the truck home and hand unload a couple pallets up the driveway.


 
oehm in us i think are only 80.ooo LB  gvw lagal in Atl canada on a 5axel you are on 91.oooLB  an with a 3axel trailer you are on GVW 91.oooLB 

but 1 store in town close his doors (( first the flood (Mar 2012) then 3 weeks ago a fire 

we plan to pickup a truckload in the summer with some people to catch a beter price from the mill (ca 30 cent per bag less)


----------



## 7521

Used my 1/2 ton crew cab silverado  to haul a ton once. Never again. Next time I'll breakout the car trailer and do a couple of tons and not worry about the load. The car trailer has a diamond plate deck and 'E' track to secure the load along with surge brakes. Safer for everyone.


----------



## rwthomas1

I have a '04 Silverado 1500 reg cab, long bed, 2wd with the 5.3, auto and 3.73 gears. Its a stripped work truck, so its as light as a Silverado can get. Its job is to tow my construction tool trailer and the dump trash trailer to and from the jobsites. Though well within the limits of tongue weight and tow weight I thought that the rear sagged a bit too much. Thats what long leaf smooth riding leaf springs will do, they carry the load but deflect too much when loaded. I added a set of Hellwig airbags to the rear, now I can adjust to whatever I want to add to the bed. The truck is about 4200lbs empty and IIRC rated for 6100lbs max? Either way, with me in it and a ton in the bed I'm just over the limit. Still moves the ton just fine. Rear tires fully inflated, airbags fully inflated, break the load down so as much weight as possible is forward and as low as possible in the bed. I tried hauling with the pallet stack just dropped in the bed ONCE. Too top heavy and attracts too much attention. Works for me. Unless you have signage on your truck, or are obviously commercial the cops around here don't notice you.


----------



## Corey

'04 Ford F150 4x4 with 500# helper springs on the rear.  Never hauled pellets, but I find when I go to the landscape store, about 3,000 lbs is where I draw the limit.  I wouldn't want to drive 50 miles of interstate, but taking the back roads 10 miles into town is no real issue.  I'd probably load a bit more with firewood because I can stack that load a higher behind the cab and have less weight hanging on the tail whereas most of the landscape stuff pours out evenly in the bed.


----------

